# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Best cycle for baseball

## Basebal18l

I know everyone has their own opinions but now is the time to debate. So if anyone has any opinions on the top cycle for baseball lets hear it. And dont forget that drug testing is in effect, so thats right deca and all the other long half-life steroids cannot be used. Alrgiht let the debate begin!

----------


## Baller9

Tough to generalize...a lot of variables like position players vs. pitchers, goals, strengths/weaknesses etc. 

In short, everyone is different...

----------


## Guy guy12

Test prop, winny (oral) both out of your system in a couple weeks.... 

Question: Does clomid and nolvadex show up on tests?

----------


## Basebal18l

yea im an outfielder, i was think test prop + equipoise ? but im new to all this so i really dont know what to cycle with what. i already have the prop and just something to hammer with it would be nice. so oral winny works well with prop. im 5'9 185 right now. lookin to get faster and stronger but not blow up because flexibility is a big thing to me and baseball. you have to stay flexible not be a bodybuilder, thats the main thing. thanks guys for postin!

----------


## Basebal18l

by the way im in jc so no tests, but still needed to get out in less than a year

----------


## LD_18

most of my cycles have been just test by it's self, i've tried both test e and test c with great results. that was my main cycle when i was in JC ball, but now if i use then i use prop because in pro ball we actually DO get tested haha.

----------


## Basebal18l

I hear ya man well thanks for the info.

----------


## Baller9

I love Enth/Var...if you already have the prop and want to throw something in that won't get you too big and mostly just add strength, then go with the var.

----------


## tranzit

here is a cycle i use that works very well.. mind you im not one of the idiots who wants to kill myself before im 50 years old by using this stuff.
So i am sure the people who abuse this stuff will argue with my cycle.. but whatever.

this cycle starts at the end of baseball season.

Week 1, 1cc sust, 40 mg Dbol , 20 in the morning 20 after lunch
Week 2, 1cc sust, 40 mg Dbol, 20 in the morning 20 after lunch
Week 3, 1cc sust, 40 mg Dbol, 20 in the morning 20 after lunch
Week 4, 1cc sust, 40 mg Dbol, 20 in the morning 20 after lunch
Week 5, 1cc sust, 20 mg Dbol, 20 in the morning 1 cc 100mg Tren 2 times a week
Week 6, 1cc sust, 10 mg Dbol, 10 in the morning 1 cc 100mg Tren 2 times a week
Week 7, 1cc sust, 1 cc 100mg Tren 2 times a week
Week 8, 1cc sust, 1 cc 100mg Tren 2 times a week
Week 9, 1cc sust, 1 cc 100mg Tren 2 times a week
week 10, 1cc sust
week 11 50 mg clomid once a day
week 13 50 mg clomid once a day
week 14 50 mg clomid once a day

*note i drink two liters of cranberry juice a day, i also take milkthistle cranberry extract and drink lots of water while on this cycle.

Take six weeks off then.

week one winstrol 100mg 1cc 2x a week, 200mg 2CC test propa week .08 mg (4) clen tabs a day 

week two winstrol 100mg 1cc 2x a week, 200mg 2CC test propa week .08 mg (4) clen tabs a day 

week three winstrol 100mg 1cc 2x a week, 200mg 2CC test propa week .08 mg (4) clen tabs a day 

week four winstrol 100mg 1cc 2x a week, 200mg 2CC test propa week 

week five winstrol 100mg 1cc 1x a week, 200mg 2CC test propa week, 30 mg winstrol tab per day.

week six winstrol 100mg 1cc 1x a week, 08 mg (4) clen tabs a day , 30 mg winstrol tab per day

week seven 08 mg (4) clen tabs a day , 30 mg winstrol tab per day

week eight 08 mg (4) clen tabs a day , 30 mg winstrol tab per day

after comming off of this i start taking Tribulas, and ZMA.

i find that this cycle keeps me strong, big and healthy with minimal side effects.
the end of the first cycle is a bit hard on your body. but if you keep up on the thistle and CB ect.. then you should be ok.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Wildcatbadass

> Test prop, winny (oral) both out of your system in a couple weeks.... 
> 
> *Question: Does clomid and nolvadex show up on tests?*



*yes they do but their detection times are like in the days category...*

----------


## bbplaya21

Im a pitcher and winny did good for as it didnt bulk me and helped me cut up alot. I did a 10 week cycle on it and u notice alot of change after that especially if its ur first cycle you have done before

----------


## FTD19

im a catcher and i need a good cycle to get power, trim body fat, and get quicker. also has to be out of my system in at least 12 weeks. i have been doing natural work outs for too long and im lookin for a great cycle. Any input? send me and email at [email protected] casue im havin trouble finding responses and how to use this web site, ijust got on. some one help id appreciate it

----------


## ThizzKing

I will be playing 2nd base, and I am NOT worried about drug tests. Im currently skinny, so I need something that will get me bigger/quicker. Any advice? Thanks

----------


## J-41-sd

winnie is a great piece of gear to have but I would not recommend it to catchers or pitchers because it is somewhat hard on the joints and could cause some soreness. anavar would be great across the board and it isn't as hard on the body as most others and stacked with some prop it would be great.

----------


## bbplaya21

i did winnie but i also had tommy john surgery like 4 months ago and no it want from AAS i had problems way before i started but im prob gonna do EG and PROP for my next cycle. lost alot of mass from surgery cuz i couldnt run or work out for a while

----------


## ThizzKing

So for a 2nd basemen would winnie be good by itself? ALSO, when would be the BEST time to START the cycle? Couple weeks before season, at begginign of practice, during, etc. Thanks

----------


## bushidoshogun

Hey, I also have a question of my own.

What would the typical cycle with Winstrol look like? My buddy was thinking about taking it (personally, I am against steroids for sports) but I thought I would help him out. I told him he should stack Test E and Winstrol but he wants to know if he can just take Winstrol tabs.

thanks

----------


## ThizzKing

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catwinstrol.htm

Read that entire thing

----------

